# Motor Oil



## SteveK69 (Jan 1, 2018)

I recently purchased a 1970 GTO w/455 engine w/400auto trans
all #'s matching.Motor was rebuilt recently.
what type of motor oil do you recommend?
I also own a 69 427 Camaro and use 20/50w with the zinc,etc.
do I need that in the 455?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SteveK69 said:


> I recently purchased a 1970 GTO w/455 engine w/400auto trans
> all #'s matching.Motor was rebuilt recently.
> what type of motor oil do you recommend?
> I also own a 69 427 Camaro and use 20/50w with the zinc,etc.
> do I need that in the 455?


You're going to get various opinions on oils from Brad Penn to Shell Rotella. I use Valvoline VR1 racing oil 10w40 with high zinc NON-synthetic. (400) My engine is all original if your rebuild accepts synthetic then you have a choice. I get mine off of Amazon (best price I can find) and have it delivered. I know those with 455's and they use 30 or 40W with no issues.


----------



## SteveK69 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info.Here's the GTO.
Living in Wisconsin it's only going to be on the road in the warm weather.


----------



## Wayne007 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a 69 GTO with a 71 455 in it and I also run the VR1 oil but I use 20/50w with no problems.


----------

